# Surinam cobalt slime?



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

as stated i have a pair of cobalt's and when one came out of it's hiding hole today came out with a slime over both front arms and was opening and closing its mouth in a weird way, no pics but some advice would be great on what it was. once it hopped around it seemed to disappear.


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't worry, you witnessed it shedding 
The frogs shed every day, old skin will be eaten as it comes of the body.

Perfectly normal, you just don't see it every day.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Really? A noob with a couple frogs get to see shedding and I with near 20 havent :-( LOL J/K

Cool wonton.. now im gonna have to get up early and camp out in front of my tanks.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the responses, i was scared and thought something was very wrong.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah. Consider yourself lucky. I havn't seen any of my frogs shed yet in two years in the hobby.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

varanoid said:


> Yeah. Consider yourself lucky. I havn't seen any of my frogs shed yet in two years in the hobby.


well let me tell you, when i first saw it i really panicked and the oh [email protected]#t meter went off, then i had to go to work after i posted the thread and wondered all day if they would be alive when i got home. once i read the posts the meter went off.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm definitely glad I've read about this because if I ever saw this I know I would freak out and panic like crazy. I even found a vid of it so at least I'll know what it looks like when I encounter it and so I won't go crazy and think my frog is dying. 











Just to clarify exactly what you saw I think the vids help.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Saw one of my banded imitators doing this the other day. Pretty cool. Seen it a few times with our Azureus @ work too.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> I'm definitely glad I've read about this because if I ever saw this I know I would freak out and panic like crazy. I even found a vid of it so at least I'll know what it looks like when I encounter it and so I won't go crazy and think my frog is dying.
> 
> ‪Dendrobates azureus shedding.‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> ...


the AZUREUS is doing exactly what mine was, but i didn't have the info i have now and thought what did i do to possibly kill my cobalt?
thanks to all for posting as it was a GREAT HELP!!!!!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you all are probably missing it because your not watching them at the right time. they tend to shed in the early morning IME. i personally miss a LOT of activity since much of occurs in the morning (while im fast asleep) 

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

james67 said:


> you all are probably missing it because your not watching them at the right time. they tend to shed in the early morning IME. i personally miss a LOT of activity since much of occurs in the morning (while im fast asleep)
> 
> james


yep up at 3:30am every morning, now i know what to expect and what it is.


----------

